# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Tick Wash For Dogs.

## wm460

We have packs of aboriginal camp dogs roaming the streets unfortunately  they socialize with our dogs through the fence and they have infected  our dogs with ticks.  
20 + years ago I had my yard sprayed for ticks with something that  didnt harm my fish and frogs, it lasted till recently, unfortunately  that company has been bought out by another mob that said their chemical  kills fish, frogs lizards etc.  :Mad:  
Is there any thing I can use that is safe for my dogs and wild life?

----------


## Marc

I would use 222, or 223.

----------


## Moondog55

Apart from Marcs solution which I happen to agree with double fencing with a minimum 1200mm between fences should work.
Although funding a washing station and parasite collars for all the camp dogs might turn out to be a cheaper way to do things.
EDIT
Perhaps some consultation with the local First Nations community first?

----------


## Marc

Ticks are everywhere, and when stray dogs contribute to spread them further, ticks are still around in wildlife so your dogs are still at risk even if you eliminate the rest.
I use this for my dogs.  No fleas and no ticks. Cheap insurance.
Maybe you can talk to the aboriginal council and see if they are willing to drop a few crumbs from their billion dollar welfare cheque towards some nexgard for the stray dogs.  https://nexgard.com.au/products/nexgard-spectra

----------


## wm460

> I would use 222, or 223.

  When I first came here I thought someone should shoot the poor things,  They were covered in ticks, full of mange, riddled with disease  and  starving wasn't long before I change my mind, it wasn't the poor dogs fault, I changed my mind and thought some one should shoot the owners.
Few years ago they had a big cull in Alice springs town camps because starving dogs started to eat drunk aboriginals.  
I wonder what the copper across the road would say if I culled of few dogs. :Laugh bounce:

----------


## wm460

The government (the taxpayer) has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on aboriginal animal welfare, teams of vets going around to the communities sterilizing the  camp dogs and cats for free, they get free vet treatment for there animals.

----------


## wm460

Ordered the Nexgard. local it was $240.00 for 6 months supply, online it is $175.00 for 12 months supply.

----------

